# OVBA OPEN Lake Milton



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

REMINDER, Ohio Valley Bass Anglers Lake Milton Open is June 8 7:00-3:00, Pointview Ramp $40.00 a boat (1 or 2 anglers) registration starts at 5:15.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Does the fee include big bass or is it extra? Thanks! Look forward to being there.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

$40 bucks for everything


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

This should be a fun event for all as Milton looks to be on fire right now. Federation gang reported catching fish every where on everything Saturday during their regional event. Sunday June 8th at Point View (river) ramp with check in starting at 5:15 a.m.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

100% payout?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ROOK said:


> 100% payout?


They announced it at regional weigh-in last weekend that $5 from each entry was being kept for organizing event. That makes it 87.5% payback. I'm fine with that. IMO they should keep $10.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

sounds good,we gotta redeem ourselves after that butt whoopin you put on us ,lol


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

We may have to handicap Louie? He certainly put the hurtin on Milton and WB last weekend.


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Count me In !! What's big bass pay normally ? How many boats aloud to fish ? This is my first year with a boat and want to get in some turnaments !


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone know the results? Thanks


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

43 boats, paid 6 places, 1st. 10.36 it took 9+ to get a check, BB 3.57sm. 31, 5 fish limits. OVBA thanks all anglers for fishing our Open. Next Sunday June 15, Open on the Ohio River, Kennedy Marine 6:00-2:00, $40 entry


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

You ran a nice event! I enjoyed it, except for the rain! Do you plan on having any more opens at Milton or any other inland lakes this year?


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree, I thought that trny. was very well put together also! I hope this is a yearly trny. on Milton b/c I would always return for it. I knew my son & I came up a little short, & so we just didn't stick around to hear the final weights and I was curious so thanks for updating me. Also thanks to anyone who helped make this trny. happen!


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Had a good time fishin when's the next inland lake tournament


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta agree, you guys did a nice job once again. I fished your Milton open last year as well, and this one ran just as smooth despite the inclement weather. Like most everyone else, my partner and I caught a lot of fish, we just couldn't get the big bite. I think the cloudy weather hurt the off shore smallie bite a bit. At least it did for me. Plenty of fish up shallow made for a fun day though. 

One clue that it's time to turn your bilge pump on? A freshly caught smallmouth trying to swim on the floor of your boat. lol 

Hope you have it next year as well, because I'll be there for sure.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> One clue that it's time to turn your bilge pump on? A freshly caught smallmouth trying to swim on the floor of your boat. lol
> 
> Hope you have it next year as well, because I'll be there for sure.


I bet it was the same smallie that made a flop for it at weigh in. And I will fish this one every year as well. You guys should do a fall tourney out there....I'd be there for that to. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

